# Target Contest Results For June 06



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

With all the issues w/ the new software, I forgot about this.

*In Class 1 - Ocharry won with a perfect score (50) at 7 yards.*

I think he cheated - his target was 0.087 mm bigger than everyone elses


















--------------

*In Class 2 - Hberttmank won with a score of 45 at 15 yards!*










Congrats to these two guys! I knew I wouldn't win at 15 yards 

Anyway, a new contest will be announced in a little while for July 06!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice shooting!!!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Nice! Good shooting!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, those guys tore it up.

Ocharry already scored another 50, if I remember correctly...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ocharry is tearing us a new one 2 months in a row :smt071 :smt071


----------

